# Kein CD-Rom bei CD EX!



## Zorck (5. November 2002)

Hallo Leute!
Kann mir mal wer sagen, warum CD EX kein CD-ROM LW findet??
Selbst wenn ich als Admin angemeldet bin (Win2k).
Was muss ich noch einstellen.
Kann mir da irgendwer weiterhelfen?? Wär echt cool!


----------



## Dunsti (5. November 2002)

Probier mal: Optionen -> Einstellungen -> CD-ROM -> Auto Erkennen


Dunsti


----------



## Zorck (6. November 2002)

Bei AutoErkennung gibt der mir doch ne riesen Liste!
Hab da auch eins ausgewählt aber es funzt trotzdem nich!
Er hat mir irgendwie 2 Tracks angezeigt (einen Audio und einen Data)
Aber das MP3 File von dem war leer.
Diese zwei Tracks haben auch nichts mit der CD zu tun, die hat er auch angezeigt, als keine CD drin war.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge??


----------



## Dunsti (6. November 2002)

in dieser riesigen Liste musst Du natürlich eins raussuchen, das mit "ok" gekennzeichnet ist.
Zur Erklärung: CD-EX probiert alle möglichen CD-ROM-Zugriffsmethoden durch, und zeigt an, welche man nehmen kann.

Evtl. brauchst Du auch noch den ASPI-Treiber ... der sollte aber eigentlich bei W2K schon dabei sein.


Dunsti


----------



## Zorck (6. November 2002)

Sorry - aber ganz blöd bin ich auch nich!
Ich hab schon nen richtiges ausgewählt!


----------



## Dunsti (7. November 2002)

> The run CDex, you need at least:
> 
> -Microsoft Windows 95/98/NT/ME/2000 operating system
> -Adaptec's ASPI for Win32 Manager (version 4.54 or better)
> -A CD-ROM which has Digital Audio Extracting capabilities (most IDE drives and SCSI drives will do)



probiers mal mit dem ASPI-Treiber 


Dunsti


----------

